# M Sport Steering Wheel cleaning



## cdu8 (Feb 15, 2017)

Just bought a cpo 335i m-sport with 42k miles. Whoever had it did NOT take care of the wheel. It looked horrible when I got it. After about an hour of cleaning with a chemical guys brush and Griot's interior cleaner the leather regained that nice matte finish again. But when I was cleaning the wheel it looked I was removing some type of rubber coating or something. Did I ruin the steering wheel? Or was it just THAT dirty?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Moved to our detailing forum, you'll get more help in here.

Tim


----------



## cdu8 (Feb 15, 2017)

tim330i said:


> Moved to our detailing forum, you'll get more help in here.
> 
> Tim


Thank you


----------



## MikeyC01 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks like the finish failed on your steering wheel. You'll either need to get the leather refinished which might last a year or two or you can get the wheel rewrapped with new leather. I've also seen some kits where you can cover the old leather with new and it's pretty convincing.


----------



## cdu8 (Feb 15, 2017)

MikeyC01 said:


> Looks like the finish failed on your steering wheel. You'll either need to get the leather refinished which might last a year or two or you can get the wheel rewrapped with new leather. I've also seen some kits where you can cover the old leather with new and it's pretty convincing.


Thanks for the input. The steering wheel does feel slightly sticky, I was cleaning the leather at the 9 o'clock position because it was really dirty, I guess whoever had it drove at 9 and 3 a lot. And I noticed some blue looking color on the cloth I was using. So I think you're right because the dye is coming off the wheel.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

That OEM leather is gone... re-wrap it and get colored stitching at the same time:





cdu8 said:


> Thanks for the input. The steering wheel does feel slightly sticky, I was cleaning the leather at the 9 o'clock position because it was really dirty, I guess whoever had it drove at 9 and 3 a lot. And I noticed some blue looking color on the cloth I was using. So I think you're right because the dye is coming off the wheel.


----------



## cdu8 (Feb 15, 2017)

Technic said:


> That OEM leather is gone... re-wrap it and get colored stitching at the same time:


How much should I be expecting to pay if I get it re-wrapped? Will it have the same feel as an oem wheel?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

cdu8 said:


> How much should I be expecting to pay if I get it re-wrapped? Will it have the same feel as an oem wheel?


That cost me $300... it looks and feels OEM and the leather that the shop uses withstand more wear and tear than OEM leather -leather remains matte longer. Search for "DCT Motorsport"...


----------



## cdu8 (Feb 15, 2017)

Technic said:


> That cost me $300... it looks and feels OEM and the leather that the shop uses withstand more wear and tear than OEM leather -leather remains matte longer. Search for "DCT Motorsport"...


I'm in Texas. Would I need to remove my wheel and ship it to them?


----------



## cdu8 (Feb 15, 2017)

Technic said:


> That cost me $300... it looks and feels OEM and the leather that the shop uses withstand more wear and tear than OEM leather -leather remains matte longer. Search for "DCT Motorsport"...


I mean obviously I would need to remove the wheel, but I've never done it before. I watched a couple videos that give me an idea. Will anything be messed up when I disconnect the battery and reconnect it? I just don't want my car throwing a ton of fault codes. Will I need to keep the battery disconnected the whole time my wheel isn't hooked up?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

cdu8 said:


> I'm in Texas. Would I need to remove my wheel and ship it to them?


You have two options: ship your wheel to them *or* pay extra for a core return -they use their own wheel, ship it to you once done, you send your wheel as core return, you get your extra money back). Don't know how much extra they charge for core return.

I do not disconnect battery when I swap wheels (5 wheels and counting). Just make sure that engine is not running or ignition in accessory, obviously.


----------



## cdu8 (Feb 15, 2017)

Technic said:


> You have two options: ship your wheel to them *or* pay extra for a core return -they use their own wheel, ship it to you once done, you send your wheel as core return, you get your extra money back). Don't know how much extra they charge for core return.
> 
> I do not disconnect battery when I swap wheels (5 wheels and counting). Just make sure that engine is not running or ignition in accessory, obviously.


Oh ok. I haven't taken anything apart on my car before as far as interior trim goes. So the airbag won't blow up in my face when i'm disconnecting it? Kind of an irrational fear I have. Lol.







I emailed a company called CraftCustoms, they're located here in Texas. They seem legit and do professional work. This is what they quoted me:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

So far no airbag explosion... if in doubt then disconnect battery.

I would ask CraftCustoms to send photos of their work so you can decide.



cdu8 said:


> Oh ok. I haven't taken anything apart on my car before as far as interior trim goes. *So the airbag won't blow up in my face when i'm disconnecting it? Kind of an irrational fear I have.* Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

